# Windows 8 won't play DVD's



## AlanJohn (May 8, 2012)

Staff edit. Full quotes are not really the thing to do. Some rewriting examples


> Citing the licensing fees (one has to pay the MPEGLA and others to use the technologies in DVDs if you are selling it*) and increasing obsolescence of the format (up to and including the rise of tablets, netbooks and other laptop like devices without onboard DVD drives) Microsoft has said they will not be including DVD support with standard versions of the upcoming Windows 8 (naturally media center versions will have).
> It is but a simple install for any end user (any number of programs have very good DVD parsing ability including popular alternatives Media Player Classic and VLC) and most OEM machines, if they have DVD drives, will tend to include a basic player (usually powerDVD).
> Basic media player will still be available (no word on any European editions without it yet) and DVD support, if desired for Windows Media Player, can be purchased from the upgrade options that were formerly known as Windows Anytime Upgrade.
> 
> ...





Users will either have to pay to upgrade to the ‘Media Center’ or download extra, third-party software if they do want to play films.
Microsoft had previously announced that, unlike Windows 7, Windows 8 will not come packaged with the Media Center software as standard.
...
...
...
Windows Media Center available to Windows 8 customers via the Add Features to Windows 8 control panel (formerly known as Windows Anytime Upgrade). This ensures that customers who are interested in Media Center have a convenient way to get it.
...
...


 Source

Fuck you Microsoft, I'm switching to Linux.


----------



## raulpica (May 8, 2012)

Well done, MS. DVD-Video needs to be killed off. It's an obsolete support anyway.

If this shaves off even $10 on a Win8 copy, I'm all for it.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (May 8, 2012)

I'll still be able to play DVD's using programs such as VLC... right?


----------



## emigre (May 8, 2012)

What's a DVD?


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2012)

EnigmaBlade said:


> I'll still be able to play DVD's using programs such as VLC... right?


>Users will either have to pay to upgrade to the ‘Media Center’ *or download extra, third-party software if they do want to play films.*


----------



## triassic911 (May 8, 2012)

Wow Microsoft, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## cobleman (May 8, 2012)

Why do they even call it windows 8 it should be called windows tablet.
I really dont like it, it looks more like a big Iphone.,


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 8, 2012)

lol so basically we dont get media player is gone unless you want to pay for it YAY
VLC is standard on any install i do anyway


----------



## EnigmaBlade (May 8, 2012)

prowler said:


> EnigmaBlade said:
> 
> 
> > I'll still be able to play DVD's using programs such as VLC... right?
> ...



Ah.. sorry about that, can't believe i didn't notice it D:
Still, it's a pretty stupid move by MS. Does anyone even think it's worth going to windows 8? it seems kind of a waste to me..


----------



## RupeeClock (May 8, 2012)

prowler said:


> EnigmaBlade said:
> 
> 
> > I'll still be able to play DVD's using programs such as VLC... right?
> ...


Which is why anybody with sense will be doing anyway, the only microsoft software actually worth using is their operating system.
Everything else, is all provided much better, and often free by other companies. You name it, somebody's one-upped Microsoft.

HOWEVER, removing DVD support from the base operating system is idiotic. For office and education environments where the user will not have freedom to install software, this will hinder non-privileged users.

Imagine if Apple started charging you money for iTunes itself, this is what Microsoft is trying to do with Windows Media Player.


----------



## Saddamsdevil (May 8, 2012)

IMO, this is a step against DRM, and thus a step in the right direction.


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Wow Microsoft, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.


Microsoft have always done this. Try do a standard install and play a video file in Windows Media Player, it'll ask you to buy codecs.

And tell me when was the last time you used Windows Media Center and not third party software?


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 8, 2012)

Surprised to see people actually use DVDs still.


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Imagine if Apple started charging you money for iTunes itself, this is what Microsoft is trying to do with Windows Media Player.


You mean Windows Media Center. Windows Media Player is still included...


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 8, 2012)

It doesn't matter. I hardly used it. I have my own dvd player in my 3 years old PC and PS3 bluray.. however, I almost never used them. I am using mostly avi files with gom player and MPC. No big deal.


----------



## FireGrey (May 8, 2012)

Cause it's so hard to download a DVD player on your PC.


----------



## triassic911 (May 8, 2012)

prowler said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Microsoft, YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.
> ...


You're right, I always use VLC player. However, casual computer users seem to always use Windows Media Player/Center. It seems regular people are going to be screwed when Windows 8 comes out...


----------



## air2004 (May 8, 2012)

Who the hell uses media center anyway ? VLC is where its at


----------



## SifJar (May 8, 2012)

I'd say at least 90% of users won't even notice. Most manufacturers will ship some other DVD playing software with computers already (e.g. PowerDVD or whatever), and provided that practice continues (and in light of this news, it will probably become even more abundant if anything), users won't even realise Windows itself doesn't support DVDs. Any tech savvy user will also be able to download any number of DVD playing pieces of software such as VLC or probably even some software to add DVD support to Windows Media Player (You already need to add codecs to play the vast majority of content in WMP, what difference does it make if you need to install some stuff to get DVDs working as well?).

In short, it doesn't matter. It should hopefully make Windows 8 a tiny bit cheaper than it otherwise would be, and that is unmistakeably good.


----------



## raulpica (May 8, 2012)

air2004 said:


> Who the hell uses media center anyway ? VLC is where its at


VLC is total crap, the codecs are bloated and work crappily most of the times.

Media Player Classic is where it is, when it comes to media players.


----------



## air2004 (May 8, 2012)

I only ever had to use media player classic once , and that was right before I found out about media player classic. Vlc will play anything you through at it , atleast it has for me.


----------



## SifJar (May 8, 2012)

raulpica said:


> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell uses media center anyway ? VLC is where its at
> ...


I wouldn't say total crap. It works fine for every video I have ever tried to play in it. Now I never really play huge HD videos or anything like that, but it works for what I do play. I tried MPC before on my last laptop and didn't like it. VLC has a nicer interface (now) than MPC does (or did then, at least), but beyond that, I just prefer VLC.

Zoom Player is also decent enough, comes with a nice utility for checking what codecs you have and automatically downloading and installing missing ones and updating outdated ones. i got the "Pro" version for free from Giveaway of the Day one time, but the free version is pretty much the same, just can't play content with DRM.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (May 8, 2012)

raulpica said:


> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell uses media center anyway ? VLC is where its at
> ...


Thank you for this link. I had never heard of MPC before. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (May 8, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Well done, MS. DVD-Video needs to be killed off. It's an obsolete support anyway.
> 
> If this shaves off even $10 on a Win8 copy, I'm all for it.


They are saving money and pushing support for the digital methods, however DVD technology is still a huge part of the industry. At work we rent out 1000DVDs on a daily basis, few people in my area hire blue ray but support is beginning to grow. DVD technology won't leave just yet.


----------



## prowler (May 8, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> VLC is the most compatible with these files.


>VLC
>mkv
>most compatible
>VLC
>mkv







I ran a video file through VLC the other day, gotta love this program man, shits amazing.


----------



## shadow2000 (May 8, 2012)

ya im sorry vlc is actually really bad. It has much worse compatibility then u think. For 1 it cant play chaptered files at all :/


----------



## RupeeClock (May 8, 2012)

prowler said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > VLC is the most compatible with these files.
> ...



Tell me about it.













I'll stick to MPC-HC thanks.


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2012)

whats with the VLC hate?? it does the job nicely...


----------



## RupeeClock (May 8, 2012)

Flame said:


> whats with the VLC hate?? it does the job nicely...


It usually does a nice job of running stuff without installed their prior codec, but when I can be bothered to install a new codec as I need it, MPC-HC fares much better.


----------



## shadow2000 (May 8, 2012)

Flame said:


> whats with the VLC hate?? it does the job nicely...



cause it really is known for being crap in comparison to other players with proper codecs. Think of vlc as a quick easy fix tht doesnt excel at anything


----------



## raulpica (May 8, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


If I could place a giant "LIKE" image here without it being spam, I'd gladly do it.

Well guys, back on track, this thread isn't about VLC


----------



## mysticwaterfall (May 8, 2012)

I honestly can't remember the last time I watched a disc based movie on the computer anyways (TV yes, computer no).And for everything else, like people have already said, there is VLC. Don't think its going to matter much.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 8, 2012)

When I forst read this, I couldn't help but to grab my pitchfork and torch and be outraged for Microsoft excluding something...I hardly ever used in Windows 7. But then I started to think about it.

Okay, if I wanted to play DVDs, I would play them on my Blu-Ray player on my ginormous plasma television. Not on my 19" monitor.

If I had a laptop though, it's not that hard to install a 3rd party program such as VLC to play my shiny-movie-donuts.


----------



## Ultymoo (May 8, 2012)

THIS IS AN OUTRAG- Oh yeah, I'd still have VLC.


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2012)

I barely even watch DVD's on my computer and when I do, I only use VLC player to do so. That and I doubt I will be using Windows 8 outside of testing it once or twice.


----------



## Centrix (May 8, 2012)

I fail to see the loss here...I'll just use windows media player and the CCC pack I've always used!


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 8, 2012)

Windows Media Player/Center can play DVDs?

Hrm.  News to me.  Half of the time I try, it asks me to install a codec or it doesn't recognize the disk.  The other half of the time, it desyncs the audio.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 8, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Well done, MS. DVD-Video needs to be killed off. It's an obsolete support anyway.
> 
> If this shaves off even $10 on a Win8 copy, I'm all for it.



That may be, but it's still going to be around for a long time. And ditching the DVD format... seems a bit harsh. Making people pay extra for the support is just even more harsh.

But in the end, this doesn't bug me as I torrent all my stuff. I just think it's stupid that they are ditching the DVD format. Like, what about games that use the DVD format?


----------



## Janthran (May 8, 2012)

Confirmed. I have Windows 8.
I just downloaded VLC though. Solved.

Also, while it doesn't have DVD support..
It does have an ISO booter so no more needing to burn my "backups" and stuff.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 8, 2012)

Saddamsdevil said:


> IMO, this is a step against DRM, and thus a step in the right direction.


You really think that's a good thing? -.-"
DVD may not be the best media device, but right now most stuff wear DVD's, DVD DL or Blu-ray (well, still a disk), cutting DVD support out-right won't do them any good, quite the contrary.


----------



## OJClock (May 8, 2012)

old news i thought?
only the pro version of win8 comes with any kind of media center anyways...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 8, 2012)

I can't remember the last time I played a DVD on my computer. Hell, I can't remember the last time I used my disc drive on my computer.

Still, Windows 8 is shaping up to just be a more inferior version of 7 designed for tablets. I doubt any Windows 7 user will upgrade to Windows 8 honestly. I'm guessing it's trying to streamline Windows across tablets, smartphones, computers, and possibly their next gaming console.


----------



## Skelletonike (May 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I can't remember the last time I played a DVD on my computer. Hell, I can't remember the last time I used my disc drive on my computer.
> 
> Still, Windows 8 is shaping up to just be a more inferior version of 7 designed for tablets. I doubt any Windows 7 user will upgrade to Windows 8 honestly. I'm guessing it's trying to streamline Windows across tablets, smartphones, computers, and possibly their next gaming console.


They already made the 360 owners use a metro dashboard forcibly and now they're also putting it on Windows 8 (although it seems like it can be disabled, dunno really), although touchscreen  computers and tablets seem to be pretty trendy nowadays, I see no reason to try and make people use this, a dashboard like this just doesn't seem right with the 360 or a mouse, and heck, what makes PC games so amazing, besides being obviously more powerful, it's the fact that you can use a keyboard and a mouse... And to think I was so excited for it when they announced Project Midori (if Windows 8 is Midori, I'm giving up on Microsoft).


----------



## mameks (May 8, 2012)

I'm a pirate so could someone please educate me as to what these...'DVD's are?!

No but seriously, anything to make Windows less bloated.
Dunno if it's this way in the Dev Preview...says a lot really.

Also fuck VLC and it's inability to play 10bit 720p animus properly without disappearing up it's own ass.



Also: metro's not that bad, and can be turned off piss simply if you Google it


----------



## TheBlueBadger (May 8, 2012)

I didn't use my PC to play DVD's, but I will say this

since everyone at the moment is shitting themselves about stopping piracy, what exactly is taking away the ability to play DVD's going to do?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2012)

TheBlueBadger said:


> I didn't use my PC to play DVD's, but I will say this
> 
> since everyone at the moment is shitting themselves about stopping piracy, what exactly is taking away the ability to play DVD's going to do?


Nothing, because it's unrelated.

Microsoft plans to cut out some multimedia functionality and sell it as a separate pack for the sytem or an extra feature in certain media-oriented editions simply because people don't use that software anyways.

DVD drives are still going to work, what they're cutting out is the integrated DVD movie player.


----------



## SifJar (May 8, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Like, what about games that use the DVD format?


Not affected at all. This news refers to playing DVD videos only. The actual discs will still be readable by Windows computers, they just won't ship with the software to decode video DVDs.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 8, 2012)

woooo less bloatware. Who used the media center anyway?


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2012)

I'm still bitter over the continued lack of VHS support.

Come on, Microsoft, get with the times already!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I'm still bitter over the continued lack of VHS support.
> 
> Come on, Microsoft, get with the times already!


_VHS?_ Who are you, a hippie?

_BETA! BETA TAPES ROCK!_


----------



## kthnxshwn (May 9, 2012)

I think it's funny that people are complaining about Microsoft selling something when you've all been pirating the entire OS. And if not, you're surprised that Microsoft would do this after you've been paying hundreds for their OS alone.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 9, 2012)

raulpica said:


> air2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Who the hell uses media center anyway ? VLC is where its at
> ...


Dang, really does make a difference.


----------



## finkmac (May 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still bitter over the continued lack of VHS support.
> ...



Nope. Super-8.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


Now that I think about it... screw tapes, Windows needs Laser Disc support!


----------



## finkmac (May 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



What about CED's?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...


AD EET! MULTIMEDIAHUB EDISHUN ROX!


----------



## AceWarhead (May 9, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


But where's the 12" Vinyl support?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> *massive quote pyramid*








Time to head back on-topic.


----------



## air2004 (May 9, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...



Can they add 8 track support too ?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 9, 2012)

it seems they are trying to make it different. different does not mean more but can mean less.

now remove ie and put chrome


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 9, 2012)

shakirmoledina said:


> it seems they are trying to make it different. different does not mean more but can mean less.



It's not like Windows was good at playing DVDs anyway.

Edit:

Scenario 1

My mom wants to watch a movie.
My mom puts DVD in computer.
Wants to watch DVD in computer.
Windows 8 doesn't play DVD.
Google: "How do I play a DVD in a computer"
*Install the proper codecs for WMP, or install a free program such as VLC Media Player*
Google: "VLC Media Player"
*install*
*watch movie*

Scenario 2

My mom wants to watch a movie.
She puts it in the fucking DVD player.


----------



## ferofax (May 9, 2012)

nobody uses WMP anyway. MPC or VLC, that's where it's at.


----------



## NakedFaerie (May 9, 2012)

I use Media Center to watch TV and record the shows I want. I've been using it since it first came out in Windows ME (I think it was ME that it first came out?) There was a special version of windows just for Media Center and thats what I've always used since.

So it looks like I'll be sticking with Windows 7 and not upgrading to Windows 8. It looks crap anyway. I've tried the last 2 major versions of Windows 8 and both suck.
If I got a tablet then maybe it'll be nice to have Win8 on it but a PC is not where Win8 will excel. Its a mobile, touch screen OS not a PC OS.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 9, 2012)

Looks like I'll be sticking to Windows 7 for my HTPC.

Oh well, I never really liked Windows 8 in the first place. Metro is for tablets and phones, not PCs.


----------

